# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Προτάσεις για αποκωδικοποιητή MPEG4 με rf modulator.

## apavlidis

Καλησπέρα φίλοι. Θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις προτάσεις σας σ' ό,τι αφορά την επιλογή αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4 με rf modulator, για δύο τηλεοράσεις που έχω στο εξοχικό. Κάποιο μέλος του φόρουμ, μου είπε για αυτόν  . Αλλά δεν ξέρω... πολλές εταιρίες γράφουν για υποστήριξη λειτουργίας rf, αλλά τζίφος... Ήθελα να συνδέσω rf και στο βίντεο και στο DVD recorder και δεν το κατάφερα.

----------


## manolo

Για δες κανένα μοντέλο της EDISION. Νομίζω η σειρά TRITON διαφήμιζε ότι είχε RF modulator αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι σίγουρα..

----------


## apavlidis

Τα έχω υπ' 'οψιν μου αυτά τα μοντέλα... Ειδικά το Triton το έχω βάλει σε τηλεόραση, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος, για τον αν όντως υποστηρίζει RF. Γιατί κατα καιρούς που έβαζα σε τηλεοράσεις κάποιους είτε της f&U είτε της optimuss και συγκεκριμένα το μοντέλο teresHD αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να λειτουργούσε η έξοδος rf. Πάντως θα το κοιτάξω και ευχαριστώ πολύ... Γιατί πολλοί αποκωδικοποιητές, το αναφέρουν σαν δυνατότητα, αλλά τελικά είναι μερικές φορές απάτη. Σκέφτηκα να αγοράσω έναν rf modulator, και να συνδέσω από τη μία το scart και από την άλλη το RF, αλλά από άποψης τσέπης, δεν συμφέρει :Wink:

----------


## Papas00zas

Η έξοδος RF ενεργοποιείται από το μενού του δέκτη με το χειριστήριο. Μετά προγραμματίζεις κανάλι εξόδου και είσαι ετοιμος για συντονισμό στην τηλεόραση. Περσι τέτοια εποχή είχε έρθει ένας mini-triton στα χερια μου αλλά ήταν χαλασμενος και δεν μπόρεσα να ασχοληθώ....χώρια που δεν εβρισκα και το χειριστήριο....

----------


## apavlidis

> Η έξοδος RF ενεργοποιείται από το μενού του δέκτη με το χειριστήριο. Μετά προγραμματίζεις κανάλι εξόδου και είσαι ετοιμος για συντονισμό στην τηλεόραση. Περσι τέτοια εποχή είχε έρθει ένας mini-triton στα χερια μου αλλά ήταν χαλασμενος και δεν μπόρεσα να ασχοληθώ....χώρια που δεν εβρισκα και το χειριστήριο....


Το γνωρίζω αυτό. Απλώς οριμένοι δέκτες που ήρθαν στα χέρια  δεν είχαν τέτοια επιλογή στο μενού..

----------

